# I think I Dug Another Poison



## kastoo (Dec 3, 2006)

What is it?  Worth?


----------



## kastoo (Dec 3, 2006)

4.5 inches high


----------



## kastoo (Dec 3, 2006)

bottom


----------



## kastoo (Dec 3, 2006)

lip


----------



## madman (Dec 4, 2006)

wow kat id say thats a poison, nice jim will have the final say, nice digs mike


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 4, 2006)

that would be a sharp and dome poison you have there from balt. MD


----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice find. This is the more common variant of the rare KO-1 poison with the skull and stars. It is listed as KO-1B with a value of $25. It is identical to the KO-1 except for the lack of the skull and stars embossing. It's a cool bottle, and one that is not seen as often as many of the other common Sharp and Dohme poisons. It most likely contained either Mercury Bichloride or Mercury Cyanide antiseptic tablets. ~Jim


----------



## kastoo (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks..


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 4, 2006)

Kevin,

  Looks like you just keep tearing it up lately.That is a nice find.I think Jim's price is on the money.I have seen them sell for around $20 or so.That dump you are in seems to be really producing.Keep on posting the nice finds.Doug


----------

